# stretto nella morsa del destino



## Heart's Anarchy

Ciao a tutti!

Potreste aiutarmi a tradurre questa espressione : stretto nella morsa del destino? Esiste un equivalente in spagnolo?

Il mio tentativo: apretado en la empuñadura del destino...ma mi suona male!
Help!
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## chlapec

Yo diría: "atrapado en las fauces del destino"


----------



## Neuromante

Atrapado por las fauces del destino.




Al margen: "Morsa" es "mordida" El verbo "mordere" es "morder" y aquí se usa en sentido literal, aunque después se trate de una imagen alegórica.


----------



## Heart's Anarchy

Gracias! Traduccion perfecta!


----------



## honeyheart

Neuromante said:


> Al margen: "Morsa" es "mordida" El verbo "mordere" es "morder" y aquí se usa en sentido literal, aunque después se trate de una imagen alegórica.


"Mordida", como sustantivo, es "mors*o*".  "Morsa" es el instrumento, utilizado en distintos oficios, que aprieta un objeto para sujetarlo y poder así trabajar sobre él.


----------



## infinite sadness

Solo in Argentina morsa ha questo significato di strumento. 
In spagnolo è solo un mammifero marino.


----------



## honeyheart

Yo me refiero a "morsa" en italiano, la de la frase original que se pretende traducir:



Heart's Anarchy said:


> Potreste aiutarmi a tradurre questa espressione : stretto nella *morsa* del destino?



*morsa*
nome femminile
1. strumento di ferro a forma di grossa tenaglia; serve per tenere fermi gli oggetti e i pezzi da lavorare: Esempio: _il fabbro fissò alla morsa un pezzo di ferro da tagliare _
(WR)

El diccionario bilingüe lo traduce al español como "prensa".


Quería expresar que el sentido de la oración italiana no es que el destino te está mordiendo, sino que te está comprimiendo, estrujando.


----------



## infinite sadness

Io invece avevo letto qua:

*morsa**2**.*
* 1.     * f._ Arg._ Instrumento que sirve para sujetar piezas que se trabajan en carpintería, herrería, etc., compuesto de dos brazos paralelos unidos por un tornillo sin fin que, al girar, las acerca.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## 0scar

Una morsa es un_ tornillo de banco,_ pero no en Argentina.


----------



## 0scar

¿Y cómo se dice _fauces del destino_ en italiano"?
Encuentro que _"morso/morsa/grinfie/fauci del destino_" se usan poquísimo. (Google)


----------



## infinite sadness

0scar said:


> Una morsa es un_ tornillo de banco,_ pero no en Argentina.


Allora non ho sbagliato io, ha sbagliato il dizionario.


----------



## infinite sadness

0scar said:


> ¿Y cómo se dice _fauces del destino_ en italiano"?
> Encuentro que _"morso/morsa/grinfie/fauci del destino_" se usan poquísimo. (Google)


Si dice morsa del destino.


----------



## 0scar

Para una frase que "si dice"  solo 23 resultados de Google no tienen explicación:
http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us%3AIE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7ADFA_en&q=%22morsa+del+destino%22&btnG=Buscar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

En otros buscadores tambíén aparece muy poco.


----------



## chlapec

C'è anche la catena inessorabile, la rete, la ragnatela, la ruota, la corrente, la palude, le mani, le spirali, il labirinto, il vortice i lacci, i meandri del destino, che ci afferrano, stringono e trascinano...


----------



## 0scar

infinite sadness said:


> Allora non ho sbagliato io, ha sbagliato il dizionario.


 

Nadie se ha equivocado, una _morsa_ en Arg. es una _morsa,_ como dice el DRAE, en otros paises se llama _tornillo de banco_. 
_Prensa_ no es suficiente para definir a una_ morsa_ o _tornillo de banco_.


----------



## 0scar

Encontré que lo que sí se dice comunmente es "_stretto nella morsa_ xxx", y xxx literalmente puede ser cualquier cosa, no solo el destino


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, muy bien.
¿Pero alguno no está de acuerdo con la opción de traducción propuesta por Chlapec (Primera respuesta) y retocada por un servidor (Segunda respuesta)?

Otra posibilidad:
Atrapado en las garras del destino.
Más parecido al sentido de la discusión, pero demasiado folletinesco para mi gusto


----------

